# كيف احدد نوع البلاطات عند التصميم (سوليد ام هوردى ام فلات)



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين رمضان كريم
سحورا شهيا بما انى بكتب الموضوع دة وقت السحور بمصر
لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف امتا وانا بصمم بلان ما على الساب مثلا
امتا اختار البلاطة هوردى وامتا سوليد وامتا فلات؟
طبعاا انا عارف ان الموضوع دة يتوقف على عاملين (عامل انشائى وعامل اقتصادى)
فياريت تفيدونى بخبراتكم وتحدد مثلا لو هتغطى مساحة كذا فى كذا تستخدم بلاطة كذا لو امكن؟
وهل يمكن استخدام الهوردى فى البلكونات والحمامات؟
هل ىيمكن عمل سقف مدمج عبارة عن هوردى وفلات وسوليد؟


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (26 أغسطس 2010)

مرفوع للاستفادة


----------



## amefight (26 أغسطس 2010)

يا اخى على حسب طول البحر او طول الباكية


----------



## م محسن (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

ارحوان تستفيد من المرفق


----------



## virus001 (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم يا اخى ....
على حد علمى المتواضع .....
solid slabs
تكون فى البواكى الصغيره يعنو مثلا 5*5 ...4*5 ...وتقريبا لا تزيد المساحه المغطاه عن 30 م2
flat slabs
تغطى البواكى الكبيره نسبيا يعنى ممكن 8*8 ...10*8 ...وتقريبا تكون المساحه المغطاه 
فى حدود 70 او 80 م2 ..وممكن اكثر ....ولكنه مكلف اكثر من السابق 
hollow block
يغطى بوكى اكبر ..يعنى مثلا 13*10 ...
هذه الارقام ليست كود ..وليس هناك ضابط معين يحكم البحور ولكن الضابط هو التصميم والفلوس ..
يعنى انا ممكن اعمل باكيه 10*10 بنظام ال solid slab ..ولكن هيكون السمك كبير جدا والوزن هيكون زاد والحديد هيزيد ..يعنى ينفع بس مش economic ...
ارجو انى اكون وضحتللك ..وده على قد خبرتى وعلمى


----------



## حمزهههههه (26 أغسطس 2010)

تقريبا السوليد لحد 4*4

والفلات لحد 6*6


----------



## م.إسلام (26 أغسطس 2010)

من الشغل و الخبره القصيره في المواقع , تسأل نفسك الأسئله دي , هو المبنى سكني أو مصنع أو مستشفى , طيب الأحمال قد إيه ؟؟ يعني الحمل الحي عالي أكبر من 500 مثلا يبقى ما ينفعش solid و لا هوردي لأن الأنظمه دي لا تتحمل أحمال حيه عاليه يبقى فلات سلاب هو الحل , طيب يبقى أقدر أكبر في المسافت بين الأعمده لتصل في بعض الأحيان من اكس العمود لأكس العمود الأخر 7 متر , طيب لو إن الأحمال مش عاليه و صاحب البرج السكني عاوز فلات سلاب يبقى ما فيش مشاكل اعملها , طيب لو الحمل الحي منخفض 300 كجم / م2 مثلا يبقى نظام الsolid و الهوردي خيار متاح و لا تزيد مساحة الباكيه في البلاطات الا كمريه عن 35 متر مربع أما بلاطات الهوردي فيمكن أن تغطي مساحة قدرها 9*9 مع عمل check على ال deflection , ده بشكل عام تفكيرك يبقى كده طبعا لو ورشه ال statical system بيختلف , يعني ممكن استخدم frames في التغطيات و لا ننسى ال shells فهي خيار ممتاز للتغطيات


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> من الشغل و الخبره القصيره في المواقع , تسأل نفسك الأسئله دي , هو المبنى سكني أو مصنع أو مستشفى , طيب الأحمال قد إيه ؟؟ يعني الحمل الحي عالي أكبر من 500 مثلا يبقى ما ينفعش solid و لا هوردي لأن الأنظمه دي لا تتحمل أحمال حيه عاليه يبقى فلات سلاب هو الحل , طيب يبقى أقدر أكبر في المسافت بين الأعمده لتصل في بعض الأحيان من اكس العمود لأكس العمود الأخر 7 متر , طيب لو إن الأحمال مش عاليه و صاحب البرج السكني عاوز فلات سلاب يبقى ما فيش مشاكل اعملها , طيب لو الحمل الحي منخفض 300 كجم / م2 مثلا يبقى نظام الsolid و الهوردي خيار متاح و لا تزيد مساحة الباكيه في البلاطات الا كمريه عن 35 متر مربع أما بلاطات الهوردي فيمكن أن تغطي مساحة قدرها 9*9 مع عمل check على ال deflection , ده بشكل عام تفكيرك يبقى كده طبعا لو ورشه ال statical system بيختلف , يعني ممكن استخدم frames في التغطيات و لا ننسى ال shells فهي خيار ممتاز للتغطيات



رد ممتاز يا بشمهندس اسلام كلام مقنع ومفيد ربنا يكرمك
بس معلش انا خريج جديد ممكن تفهمنى اية ال shell معذرة لقلة العلم والمعرفة


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

virus001 قال:


> السلام عليكم يا اخى ....
> على حد علمى المتواضع .....
> Solid slabs
> تكون فى البواكى الصغيره يعنو مثلا 5*5 ...4*5 ...وتقريبا لا تزيد المساحه المغطاه عن 30 م2
> ...


ما شاء الله على الرد بس انا قريت ردك يا فيرس وقريت رد بشمهعندس اسلام الردين حلوين جدا 
وانا استفدت منهم وربنا يكرمنا جميعا


----------



## kotoz99 (26 أغسطس 2010)

م محسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> ارحوان تستفيد من المرفق



الف شكر يا بشمهندس محسن وشكرا على الملف ورمضان كريم


----------



## ahmad_civil58 (26 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هوا انا بعمل السوليد سلاب لما بيكون عندي فيه كمر مابين الا عمدة وفي النظام ده بيباه سمك البلاطة صغير يعني من 12 ال 16 سم وطبعا النظام ده مش مكلف لان سمك البلاطة قليل وبالتالي الحديد اقل 
اما بالنسبة للفلات سلاب بيكون عندي فيه كمر على الداير بس معنديش كمر خالص في وسط البحر وبيكون عندي سمك البلاطة من 20 ال 24 سم وطبعا لان سمك البلاطة كبير فبالتالي حديد اكتر فده نظام مكلف بس انا بلجا ليه كحل معماري لما بكون مش عاوز يباه فيه كمر في وسط البحر يعني مساحة مفتوحة في المعماري فبلجا ليه كحل


----------



## بابني (26 أغسطس 2010)

يتم أختيار نوع البلاطة أولا بالنظر للجملة الانشائية للمبنى وتوضع الاعمدة والبحور للكمرات او البلاطات
وقيمة الاحمال الحية المسلطة على البلاطة 
ثم بعد ذلك يتم النظر الى الناحية الاقتصادية والوظيفية 
أما في الانشاءات العادية فاننا نلجأ او نميل دائما لبلاطة الهوردى نظرا للمزايا الوظيفية لها من عزل وامكانية توضع الحوائط في اى مكان طبعا في حالة عدم وجود سقوط .


----------



## محمد عسر (27 أغسطس 2010)

kotoz99 قال:


> السلام عليكم اعضاء المنتدى الكرام
> كل سنة وحضراتكم طيبين رمضان كريم
> سحورا شهيا بما انى بكتب الموضوع دة وقت السحور بمصر
> لو سمحتم عاوز اعرف امتا وانا بصمم بلان ما على الساب مثلا
> ...




السلام عليكم اخي الكريم

1:solid slap 

1:انشائيا:تستخدم غالبا في الاعمال التقليديه التي لا تتطلب تغطيه مساحات كبيره او احمال حيه كبيره بحيث ان المساحه لا 
تزيد عن 35 متر مربع والاحمال الحيه لا تزيد عن 400كجم/م2

2:معماريا:لا تفضل من الناحيه المعماريه بسب سقوط الكمر  

3:اقتصاديا:تحتل المرتبه الثانيه من حيث التكلفه


2:hollow block

 1:انشائيا: تستخدم في الاعمال التقليديه ايضا ولكن تشترك في الاعمال التي تتطلب بحور اكبر وكذلك تتميز بامكانيه عزل الصوت والحراره ولكنها غير مناسبه للاحمال الحيه الكبيره والتي تزيد عن 500كجم/م2

2:معماريا: تحقق الاعتبارات المعماريه المطلوبه

3:اقتصاديا: تحتل المرتبه الاولي 


3:flat slap
1:انشائيا: تستخدم في معظم الاعمال حيث لها القدره علي تحمل الاحمال الحيه اكبر من 500 وكذلك تغطي بحور واسعه
2:معماريا: تحقق الاعتبارات المعماريه
3:اقتصاديا:تعتبر هي الاكثر تكلفه

هل تستخدم الهوردي في الحمامات والكوابيل ؟
لا يجب استخدامها ولكن للاسف اجد الكثير يستخدمها فهذه الاماكن تكون معرضه لشد

هل يمكن الدمج؟
نعم يمكن الدمج مع الحفاظ علي المناسيب


----------



## kotoz99 (28 أغسطس 2010)

محمد عسر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخي الكريم
> 
> 1:solid slap
> 
> ...



مشكور يا بشمهندس على الرد الوافى
اعتقد ان الموضوع كدة اتلم كويس
وانا لو وقعت تحت ايدى معلومة جديد هضيفها باذن الله
ولو حد عندة اضافة كويسة ياريت يضيفها
ورمضان كريم.... والله اكرم


----------



## م/ سمو الامير (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لصاحب الموضوع وكافة المهندسين الذين ردو على هذه الاسئلة 

وبما اني رفعت الموضوع للاستقادة فقد استفدت فعلا من خبرات المهندسين 

فشكرا لكم مرة اخرى


----------



## محمد سالم رمضان (28 أغسطس 2010)

السوليد سلاب في البحور والاحمال الصغيره مع وجود سقوط بالكمرات
اما اذا لم تكن تريد سقوط بالكمرات عشان تبني الحائط في اي مكان يبقي فلات سلاب
اما الهوردي لو مش عاوز سقوط بالكمرات وتكاليف اقل وبحور اكبر
ورمضان كريم


----------



## مهندس علاء ابراهيم (28 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا
جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## el-saqrawy (28 أغسطس 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد دهشورى (28 أغسطس 2010)

مشاركات مميزه 
جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ماجدان (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 

كل عام وحضراتكم بخير 

كل الردود أجابت خيرا عن تقسيم البحور والأطوال والناحيه المعماريه لأختيار البلاطات عند التصميم 

تستخدم البلاطات الهلوبلوك فى البلكونات ( كبلاطات كابوليه )

ولكن لا تستخدم فى الحمامات لأسباب معماريه من تركيب اعمال الصحيه وسقوط منسوب البلاطه والأهم أنها غير عازله للرطوبه


----------



## ماجدان (28 أغسطس 2010)

محمد عسر قال:


> هل تستخدم الهوردي في الحمامات والكوابيل ؟
> لا يجب استخدامها ولكن للاسف اجد الكثير يستخدمها فهذه الاماكن تكون معرضه لشد
> 
> [[/color]



الأخ الكريم محمد 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 

اسمحلى أن اختلف معك فى هذا المبدأ تماما ....... _كل يقاوم ما صمم من أجله _

وهل باقى البلاطات فى الدور فى غير أماكن الحمامات والكوابيل غير معرضه لشد


----------



## م.إسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

kotoz99 قال:


> رد ممتاز يا بشمهندس اسلام كلام مقنع ومفيد ربنا يكرمك
> بس معلش انا خريج جديد ممكن تفهمنى اية ال shell معذرة لقلة العلم والمعرفة



أشكرك بعمق , هات كتاب الدكتور هلال و اقرا عن التغطيات هتحبها جدا و أنا عملت مشروعي منها


----------



## kotoz99 (28 أغسطس 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وحضراتكم بخير
> 
> ...



مشكورين يا جماعة على الردود وانا الحمد مبسوط جدا انى استفدت وافدت الناس ورمضان كريم
بس البشمهندس سالدان غير اسمو انا استغربت جدا


----------



## kotoz99 (28 أغسطس 2010)

م.إسلام قال:


> أشكرك بعمق , هات كتاب الدكتور هلال و اقرا عن التغطيات هتحبها جدا و أنا عملت مشروعي منها


انا الى بشكر حضرتك على زوقك يا بشمهندس اسلام
وباذن الله اجيب الكاتب وابحث عنة واقراة
والله المستعان
ورمضان كريم لحضراتكم جميعا


----------



## eng man eng (28 أغسطس 2010)

*الإخوة معلمينا في الهندسة تساؤل حول البلاطات*

تختلف البلاطات من شكل ونوع لأخر تبعا للظروف الإقتصادية وإجهاد القص وبحر المساحة لكن لي تساؤل

وهو عن تأصيل نوعيات البلاطات 
وما أريد السؤال عنه تحديدا هو ماهو الفرق بين البلاطات التالية ومتى نستخدمها وما هي طبيعتها 
والبلاطات هي :- solid slabs - flat slabs - hollow block

وياليت ياليت ياليت دعم الأنواع بالصور حتى يتم التفرقة بينها للمبتدأين ولحديثي التخرج وجزاكم الله جنات النعيم


----------



## م.إسلام (28 أغسطس 2010)

kotoz99 قال:


> انا الى بشكر حضرتك على زوقك يا بشمهندس اسلام
> وباذن الله اجيب الكاتب وابحث عنة واقراة
> والله المستعان
> ورمضان كريم لحضراتكم جميعا



الله يكرمك , بص يا هندسه , لو إنت خريج جديد لسه , هات كتاب الدكتور عبد الرحمن مجاهد في الأساسات و اقرؤه كويس و قوي معلوماتك في الأساسات عشان تعرف تتعامل و تناقش و تجادل و و يكون ليك مكانه بين المهندسين في الموقع و خلي بالك من اشتراطات الكود و ما تسمعش كلام حد خد الكلام ز اوزنه كويس في البيت من المراجع و الكتب و بعدين احكم عليه و ربنا يوفقك


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 أغسطس 2010)

اختيار نوع البلاطات عائد للمصمم أولاً و إلى نوع المبنى من جهة أخرى ,

يفضل في الأبنية السكنية اختيار بلاطات Hollow Block باتجاه واحد لأنها سهلة التنفيذ و تفيد في إخفاء الكمرات و كلفتها رخيصة نسبياً .
و إذا تجاوز البحر 6 متر فيمكننا الانتقال إلى بلاطات Hollow Block باتجاهين .

في الصالات ذات الفتحات الكبيرة 9 - 15 متر يمكن اللجوء البلاطات الفطرية Flat Slab .

أو استخدام بلاطات Solid Slab إذا كان هناك إمكانية لعمل إطار كامل للصالة .

و تستخدم الـ Solid Slab في أماكن الحمامات لانخفاض سماكتها حيث يوجد تمديدات صحية كبيرة .
و في حال الضرورة يمكن استبدال Hollow Block بالـ Solid Slab .

هناك نوع لم تذكره و هي بلاطات Hollow Core مسبقة الإجهاد و هي تسمح ببحور تصل إلى 25 م بسماكة لا تزيد عن 40 سم .

البحث طويل لكنني أوجزت ما استطعت .

مع التحية


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
اضافة لما ذكرة الاستاذ ابو بكر بخصوص طريقة اختيار نوع البلاطة والتي تعتمد على عوامل عدة ومن اهمها المسافة بين الاعمدة المجاز=البحر =span وكذلك الحمولات .
واليلكم جدول يبن المجازات الاقتصادية لكل نوع من انواع البلاطات.


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم
ان طريقة اختيار نوع البلاطة والتي تعتمد على عوامل عدة ومن اهمها المسافة بين الاعمدة المجاز=البحر =span وكذلك الحمولات .
واليلكم جدول يبن المجازات الاقتصادية لكل نوع من انواع البلاطات.


----------



## eng man eng (28 أغسطس 2010)

والله أكثر من رائع وإستفدت جدا لكن إستفساري الأهم جدا وهو كيفية بناء كل نوع من هذه البلاطات ؟

( طريقة صناعتها أو إن صح التعبير ما الإختلاف التركيبي لهذه الطبقات ؟ )


----------



## last.gladiator (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
استاذى مهندس رزق 
عندى سؤالين بخصوص المخطط اللى حضرتك وضعته
1- ما المقصود ب RC troughed slabs وما المقصود ب RC band beams with solid or ribbed one way RC slabs

2- فهمت من المخطط ان لو مثلا عندى بلاطه 5*5 مش هيكون اقتصادى انى استخدم two way solid slabs وان الافضل انى استخدم بلاطه one way solid slab
طب دا هعمله ازاى لو كنت البلاطه داخليه 
ممكن حضرتك توضحلى الجزء ده
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رزق حجاوي (28 أغسطس 2010)

last.gladiator قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
> استاذى مهندس رزق
> عندى سؤالين بخصوص المخطط اللى حضرتك وضعته
> 1- ما المقصود ب RC troughed slabs وما المقصود ب RC band beams with solid or ribbed one way RC slabs
> ...


 السلام عليكم
أشكر لك متابعتك الدقيقة للمشاركة السابقة.
بلاطة RC Troughed Salbs هي البلاطات المعصبة (المجوفة) باتجاه واحد .









البلاطات المعصبة (المجوفة ) باتاجه واحد RC Troughed Slab
واليك تسميات البلاطات الواردة في الجدول واشكالها


----------



## م . أبو بكر (28 أغسطس 2010)

نشكر مهندسنا الكبير رزق حجاوي على هذا التفصيل و نسأل الله المولى أن يجزيه خير الجزاء ..

أخوك : أبو بكر


----------



## محمد عسر (29 أغسطس 2010)

ماجدان قال:


> الأخ الكريم محمد
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> اسمحلى أن اختلف معك فى هذا المبدأ تماما ....... _كل يقاوم ما صمم من أجله _
> ...


 

شكرا علي المرور ولكني اعتذر لاني لم احدد الاجابه بشكل تام 
 فالبنسبه في الكوابيل لاتفضل البلاطات الهوردي في الاماكن المعرضه لمومنت سالب بالكامل.
واما الحمامات لانه في جميع الحالات التي رايتها لا يتم العزل جيدا


----------



## م/جبران المالكي (29 أغسطس 2010)

شكرااااااا اخي العزيز وجزاك الله حير


----------



## م . أبو بكر (29 أغسطس 2010)

تم دمج الموضوعين للفائدة ..

يرجى الإطلاع على مشاركة الأخ رزق حجاوي الموسعة و الشاملة 

أخوكم / أبو بكر


----------



## eng man eng (30 أغسطس 2010)

ماهو التكوين المثالي لخرسانة الأعصاب ولخرسانة الباطون لكل نوع من البلاطات


----------



## إقرأ و إرتقي (30 أغسطس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل الخير 
شكرا للأستاذ رزق علي التوضيح بالصور و للمشرف استاذنا ابو بكر علي الرد المفيد و لدمج الموضوعات لأثراء الموضوع


----------



## eng man eng (31 أغسطس 2010)

هل فيه صورة للبلاطة المعصبة ذات الإتجاهين ؟


----------



## رزق حجاوي (31 أغسطس 2010)

eng man eng قال:


> هل فيه صورة للبلاطة المعصبة ذات الإتجاهين ؟


 السلام عليكم
















ولمزيد من التفاصيل والشرحhttp://search.yahoo.com/search;_ylt=...t&fr=yfp-t-701

*stommel.tamu.edu*/*...*/Lectures/Lecture36/lecture36.ppt

www.*ce.berkeley.edu*/~paulmont/165/*Powerpoint*_07/Group 17.pdf​


----------



## A.Bozan (31 أغسطس 2010)

استاذنا الكبير رزق وابو بكر
بس اتدخلةوا بموضوع بيحلوه وبيجيبوا أجلو متل ما بيقولوا بالسوري


----------



## A.Bozan (31 أغسطس 2010)

بس حبيت اضيف شيء
وهي معادلة وقت التنفيذ مع الكلفة حيث ان التناسب عكسي
يعني لتقصير وقت التنفيذ نحتاج كلفة أكبر 
وبالعكس
حيث ان الوقت أيضا له ثمن
وحسب الظروف تحدد ايهما أثمن
اي حسب رأي 
في المناطق الغنية الوقت هو الحاكم(الوقت أثمن من المادة الخام
وفي المناطق الفقيرة الكلفة ( المادة الخام )حاكمة


----------



## s.sakr (18 سبتمبر 2010)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## kotoz99 (26 مايو 2011)

ياةةةة موضوع جميل جدا اتمنى ان اخوانى يستفيدو بية
للرفع الى اخوانى المهندسين بالمشاريع وحديثى التخرج امثالى


----------



## ahmed.salim (11 ديسمبر 2012)

ماجدان قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> كل عام وحضراتكم بخير
> 
> ...





هذه المعلومة هامة جدا ولا يلتفت اليها الكثيرين


----------



## رافد عليوي حسن (5 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم لاحظت في احد المشاريع ان هناك بواكي تصل الى 6.8 متر × 6,8 متر محاطة بكمرات بعمق 50سم و سمك البلاطة 18 سم في تنفيذ احد المستشفيات و هذه اكبر مسافات لاحظتها هناك بقية البواكي اقل من الابعاد المذكورة


----------



## المهندس الأَشهَب (7 فبراير 2013)

شكرا لجميع المهندسين المشاركين باجوبتهم


----------



## En.O (5 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير على الملف أفادني كثير:84:


----------



## .APP (6 يوليو 2013)

شكرا على المرفقات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## amany ezzat (6 يوليو 2013)

شكراً لكل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع


----------

